# Free Book Finds (February 2014) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

[http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172938.0.html]Click here for the January 2014 thread.[/url]

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! Where do you find the free monthly book/audio deals at amazon?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

Free!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HGJLOJO/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=cm_sw_r_fa_awdm_tan.sb022NYYA


----------



## Patrick C. Greene (Dec 26, 2012)

FREE through Tuesday Feb 18 

DEAL WITH THE DEVIL by Michael G. Williams
Currently
#1 in Kindle Store > Horror > Gay & Lesbian
#2 in Kindle Store > Fantasy > Superhero


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

UnEnchanted (An Unfortunate Fairy Tale) 
by: Chanda Hahn


Freedom of the Monsoon
by: Malika Gandhi


Confessions of a Courtesan
by: Elizabeth Charles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the March 2014 Free Book Finds thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,179907.0.html

Betsy


----------

